# Best diesel tune?



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

delete tune is best


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Depends on what you want out of it.

Obviously delete will be best for performance and fuel economy, but also removes the emissions systems on the car and is not the easiest (or cheapest) to get ahold of a the moment.

I quite like the Trifecta tune on ours.


----------



## JettatoCruze (Mar 10, 2019)

MP81 said:


> Depends on what you want out of it.
> 
> Obviously delete will be best for performance and fuel economy, but also removes the emissions systems on the car and is not the easiest (or cheapest) to get ahold of a the moment.
> 
> I quite like the Trifecta tune on ours.


Im in a state that doesnt do emissions testing (SC) and already dealing with a Check Engine light due to that terrible emissions system so a delete is tempting. How much are you looking at total if you do a full delete and how much does it usually improve fuel economy?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

If you can find one, which isn't the easiest given the EPA crackdown that basically made them illegal last year, _and_ if you can find the tune to go along with it, you're looking upwards of $1k. 

Which CEL are you experiencing? Might be an easy fix. The Trifecta tune will not help in that matter, as, due to the aforementioned EPA crackdown, they will only tune for an absolutely stock vehicle.


----------



## JettatoCruze (Mar 10, 2019)

MP81 said:


> If you can find one, which isn't the easiest given the EPA crackdown that basically made them illegal last year, _and_ if you can find the tune to go along with it, you're looking upwards of $1k.
> 
> Which CEL are you experiencing? Might be an easy fix. The Trifecta tune will not help in that matter, as, due to the aforementioned EPA crackdown, they will only tune for an absolutely stock vehicle.


P21DD. I bought one of those cheap scan tools recomended by a Scott Kilmer video that showed it. Apparently its the heating element for the Ad Def system. 1k is a bit steep and for that I would want a noticeable jump in mileage and thats before factoring in how difficult it is to find that downpipe. It looks like Im just going to go with the Trifecta tune- I was just thinking about having my cake and eating it to to see if Trifecta would adjust an already purchased tune if I deleted in the future.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

$1K is on the very low end.....


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

P21DD is the DEF heater - that is under 10 year/120k mile Special coverage and can be replaced, for free, at the dealer.

I've seen some people have a large gain in fuel economy with the delete, but others have not.


----------



## Rebooter (Mar 27, 2020)

I've had the Trifecta tune for a little over a month now, I really like it. But it is hard to get fuel economy when it has so much go  I still get 38-39 on my work driving. I have a 50 mile+ round trip to work.


----------

